# What a waste!



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2017)

Shelby.

https://cedarrapids.craigslist.org/atq/6065257419.html


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 1, 2017)

Saw this kind of thing done on "flea market flip" once... on a bike worth much more than they paid for it before they turned it into a "table".


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2017)

i saw that too. i dont get it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)

I swear cable tv shows are ruining the hobby


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 1, 2017)

The last auction I went to where I picked up the Rollfast long tank... I heard one guy saying it must be worth about 2 grand! Those picker guys would be going nuts over it! Then an hour later one guy was guessing it would sell for about $35 bucks, lol.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 1, 2017)

Still salvageable 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 1, 2017)

* 1940s Skiptooth Bicycle Table for home or office decor - $250 (Cedar Rapids,Iowa)  *
Here is a 1940s Skiptooth Bicycle Table. For the home or office. $250.00 Cash only! Call 319 389 0321
Give 'em a call.....


----------



## sccruiser (Apr 1, 2017)

[QUOTyE="tripple3, post: 708452, member: 43997"]* 1940s Skiptooth Bicycle Table for home or office decor - $250 (Cedar Rapids,Iowa)  *
Here is a 1940s Skiptooth Bicycle Table. For the home or office. $250.00 Cash only! Call 319 389 0321
Give 'em a call.....
[ATjTACH=full]444481[/ATTACH][/QUOTE]


*Or just ride it as is !! 
*


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Saw this kind of thing done on "flea market flip" once... on a bike worth much more than they paid for it before they turned it into a "table".




Most of the people on that show know nothing about antiques.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 1, 2017)

And all they do is paint over everything.


----------



## Boris (Apr 1, 2017)

No harm, no foul.


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2017)

Somebody go save it from its table demise!


----------



## RJWess (Apr 1, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Matthew Johnson (Apr 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 444480




What the $$$$ ???!!!
Uuggh


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## RJWess (Apr 1, 2017)

It’s just a girls bike!


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 1, 2017)

It looks like it's mostly original and still there and not a bad deal at that. Nice equipment on it too, tank, crank, guard, Shock-ease, etc!

And you get a free PLANK and the mack daddy heavy duty dropstand!

But whoever the people were who did this need to be REPURPOSED!


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> [QUOTyE="tripple3, post: 708452, member: 43997"]* 1940s Skiptooth Bicycle Table for home or office decor - $250 (Cedar Rapids,Iowa)  *
> Here is a 1940s Skiptooth Bicycle Table. For the home or office. $250.00 Cash only! Call 319 389 0321
> Give 'em a call.....
> [ATjTACH=full]444481[/ATTACH]






*Or just ride it as is !! *
[/QUOTE]
 8 people on a bike maybe soy sauce baby...no.


----------



## kreika (Apr 1, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Nashman (Apr 2, 2017)

Just like the Irish Spring soap commercial..."Manly yes..but I like it too".......Pretty funky, nice art, and if those beers were FULL.....hey, not a bad deal? It's better than stripping it or hitting the landfill!


----------

